# Me, As Described By My Son



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

The things kids say. 
My son's teacher must have been in stitches during this project of a Mother's Day version of Ad Libs or "fill in the blanks"

My 6 year old son's answers are in red

My Mother by Michael

My Mother's name is Dawn. She is 16 years old.
She weighs about 1600 pounds. Mom spends most of her time doing things like
vaccuming the floor. Her favorite food is pie and pizza. Her 
favorite TV show is American Idol. Mom likes to wear pants & a t-shirt.
Her favorite toys are the game Trouble. It really bugs Mom when I say bad words.
The thing Mom likes best about me is that I am handsome. Mom is always watching TV. I wish Mom could do a pie fight . I show my mom how much I love her by drawing her pictures. I like to play catch with my mom because it's a lot of fun. I love my mom. She's pretty.

I can't believe he never mentioned the word...computer


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Been there, done thos answers with my daughters. Great for a laugh to see what they think, even better, we keep that king of stuff in a rubbermaid container in the attic.

1600 lbs, talk about no concept of weight. You didnt look........................................and thats as far as I would go with that, me no dummy









John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice!!! So his favoite number is 16?!?!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Good thing he said the game Trouble was your favorite toy!









MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

that is so precious! today Taylin told me the bag of potato chips had a 4 on it so SHE could eat them cuz she's 4 but I can't eat them cuz I am 8.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....ah!!!!!!! Out of the mouths of babes.....and he really is a sweetheart too!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Ah, yes, I remember when...... Very cute!


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh so precious!
And always good for a smile!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Cute! But....what did he get wrong?
Bob


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dawn,
That was precious!! I remember my kids doing those, and some of the things they said!! One included recipes, and it was a collection from the class, and one child that was in the Kindergarden class with my oldest son, said his mom's favorite thing "to cook" was "beer and pizza"!!!








Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That was cute and sweet.

Kids have a different way of looking at things.


----------

